# Protection et Mode de Vie > Vidéos de Sensibilisation et Information >  La compassion des baleines à bosse

## phacélie

:: 

https://positivr.fr/baleine-sauve-phoque-nageoire-orques/?utm_source=actus_lilo

Plus d'infos ici :
*La baleine à bosse, altruiste justicière des océans.*

----------


## phacélie

::  https://twitter.com/dodo/status/1058840744138543105

----------

